# DSLR Strap for Hiking and Running?



## supaspiffy (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey guys, so I'm wondering if anybody can recommend a good strap or even a chest plate solution for hiking and running with a 5D Mark III or a 6D. I've done the standard Google search and a multitude of brands popped up but they may as well be all the same for me because I have no idea what's reputable or what to look for when buying straps. I'm also looking for a modular system if possible, in which I can easily add another strap attachment for when I'm dual gunning two DSLRs (handy in events).


----------



## candc (Sep 14, 2015)

Br sport strap is good for hiking but it still swings around and bangs into things if your not careful. The best thing I have tried is the think tank belt, holsters, and a pixel racing harness. Good for climbing and mountain biking. Dslr with tamron 150-600 fits in the big holster but you have to take the hood off or reverse it. When biking I use 2 holsters.6d+16-35 on one side, 70d+150-600 on the other. 

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/pixel-racing-harness-v2.aspx


----------



## PCM-madison (Sep 14, 2015)

Cotton Carrier Vest http://buy.cottoncarrier.com/camera-carrier-vest-system-p/635rtl-s.htm. I like the Black Rapid strap if I am at an event or location where the main purpose is photography because camera is at hand very fast when needed. However, I don't find a strap comfortable when moving efficiently from one place to another is the goal such as hiking or running. The Cotton Carrier Vest is much better for me in these situations although it takes a little more time to unhook the camera than using a camera with the Black Rapid. I have hiked frequently with a 6D + 24-105L on the Cotton Carrier (longest hike 14 miles over 2 mountain passes) and find it to be a great solution. Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 14, 2015)

Just spent two weeks in Teton, Yellowstone and glacier national parks. I removed all of the straps and used a dual Spider Pro belt system. Hiked a total of 66 miles and carried a 7d2 and 5d3 with a 300 f2.8L and a 70-200 f2.8L on the belt. Also carried a couple of wide primes in my vest pockets.

My back would never have survived 66 miles using ANY strap system. I can't speak for running...didn't have any bears chasing me...though if I was to run or jog I would consider my M3 due to its size and weight.


----------



## pwp (Sep 14, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> Just spent two weeks in Teton, Yellowstone and glacier national parks. I removed all of the straps and used a dual Spider Pro belt system. Hiked a total of 66 miles and carried a 7d2 and 5d3 with a 300 f2.8L and a 70-200 f2.8L on the belt. Also carried a couple of wide primes in my vest pockets.
> 
> My back would never have survived 66 miles using ANY strap system. I can't speak for running...didn't have any bears chasing me...though if I was to run or jog I would consider my M3 due to its size and weight.



For what OP has described, I'd also back SpiderPro system. I use this shooting track and field athletics events where you have to get around the field from event to event very quickly. I use the dual holster belt with 1 series bodies, 70-200 f/2.8isII on one side and another body with 24-70 f/2.8II on the other and a 300 or 400 f/2.8 on a monopod. It's not a sprint, but I can run with this rig. Alternatively the Peak Design sling straps are fantastic, set up right they're the only slings that don't flop and swing around (like BR) . Check out the Peak Design website.
https://peakdesign.com/store/ http://www.spiderholster.com/

-pw


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't have any strap suggestions for running. If I would go running, I would definitely choose the Mindshift gear Rotation 180 back pack:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1153308-REG/mindshift_gear_216_rotation180_deg_horizon_34l_backpack.html

It provides very fast and easy access to the camera. The rotation pack can fit a Canon 7DII and a 24-70 f/2.8 LII, plus another smaller lens. I find it very good for one day hiking tours.

If you need a bigger bag to hold more gear, check out the Rotation pro bag. Demo-videos can easily be found on youtube.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 14, 2015)

I like the Spider pro, but its so damn big and obvious. When you want to go out and about when your not shooting a wedding or event it just looks silly and bulky. Would be great for travel but I don't want to look like even more geeky than I already do with all my camera gear.

Why they couldn't have designed a more subtle pro style attachment for a belt or let the attachment point thread into your belt I don't know. Looks silly that it sits over the trouser belt loupes and you can't thread the belt into the loupe on jeans etc They have the Black Widow, why they couldn't have made a pro version for a belt I don't know.

Also its only black a nice brown leather one would have been nice. I always wear brown rather than black.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 14, 2015)

tomscott,
I like your comments. Totally agree with your view points.
-r


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2015)

I use the cotton carrier holster (mostly) and the chest plate (occasionally). They are both extremely stable, and I suspect that the chest plate is about the most stable you could get while running. 

The holster looks odd, and the chest plate looks ridiculous. Much of my photography is out in the woods, so I don't care, but if you are looking to hike on populated trails, etc., it'll be like wearing a rainbow clown wig in terms of how people people's behavior is affected by it. 

One other caveat: I found that the Tamron 150-600, secured to the chest plate, didn't fit well with the hood on. The end of the hood was long enough that it would bump into me in an unpleasant way below my belly button. The holster as well had problems with lenses that long, as they'd brush against my lower leg as I ran, and there was some serious flopping going on with any rhythmic gait. 

But for a 70-200 or 100-400 lens, these work great. 

I've always wondered if someone would ever be able to develop a holster that secured to the upper back, so one could reach around and yank a camera forward for immediate access, but have the camera otherwise secured there, where flopping and body parts below your belly button weren't so much an issue with extremely long lenses.


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 14, 2015)

Spider + Thinktank belt

When moving quickly, you want items on the shortest leash possible if they're not in hand. The reason for the Thinktank belt is their bags/skin/holster attachments, plus suspenders for keeping everything up. I personally don't like their plates, but haven't checked out the Arca adapter.


----------



## nightscape123 (Sep 15, 2015)

For hiking the Capture Pro clip is probably the best bet. No bulky chest harnesses or complicated straps. Just click and carry. I just finished a 5 day backpacking trip up in Glacier National Park, hiked about 50 miles, used the Capture Pro clip the whole time. Never felt the weight of the camera at all (6d +100-400 IS II).

I'm not sure i'd run with it though, might start to bounce around if you started running. Doesn't move at all when you are hiking as long as you have it clamped down correctly. 

https://peakdesign.com/store/capturepro


----------



## kelpdiver (Sep 15, 2015)

For hiking, I've done reasonably well with Opt Tech's binocular harness. Available at Adorama, Amazon. They have a stretchy variant and a flat nylon one. The first works with a full size (5d, 7d) type and a smaller lens (24-105), and the stretch softens the weight of each step. But if you're carrying the 2kg zooms like the 100-400, then it sags like a National Geographic picture, so the flat one could be better. Normally for hiking I'm using the shorter zooms. With the harness, the camera is on short QR buckles. It can be tucked inside your jacket, or removed and stuck at the top of the backpack. Cheap and easy.

But once you're talking about running...probably not a great answer. Better than the neck strap, but still not super.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 16, 2015)

dilbert said:


> I'd love to know the color of people's hips/legs after having these things hanging there all day as you walk along and they bang into your body.
> 
> Seriously, don't wear a camera on your side if you're hiking, It'll start hitting rocks, trees, branches. Only place for it is in front of you or behind you.



The pads that come with the system work quite well. I hiked 66 miles and didn't have issues with rocks and trees. I carried a gripped 7d2 with a 300 2.8. I just turned the belt so the lens was slightly behind me when walking. 2nd body on other side was slightly in front.

I definitely can tell you it was a big back saver...no Advil required. Equipment was always ready when wildlife was spotted. You don't have time to get something out of a pack. I would say it's even a big plus if you have a mirrorless.

Oh the spider pro also has a lock lever so if you are hiking something challenging, you can lock the camera into the holster so it can't come out.


----------



## stefsan (Sep 16, 2015)

For hiking I would recommend Peak Design's Capture Pro where you carry the weight of your camera on the strap of your backpack. The camera is not dangling around but it's on hand whenever you need to grab it quickly. Very cool stuff!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 20, 2015)

stefsan said:


> For hiking I would recommend Peak Design's Capture Pro where you carry the weight of your camera on the strap of your backpack. The camera is not dangling around but it's on hand whenever you need to grab it quickly. Very cool stuff!



I actually use the think tank set up for short endeavors...however i don't recommend for larger kits for extended periods of time.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 22, 2015)

dilbert said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Unless you are distributing the weight to your hips or legs, the stomach strap is still putting weight onto your back. If you don't have back trouble and your rig is light, the shoulder strap option is great. If you shoot with heavy L glass or suffer from back pain, then the belt option is really the only way to go for hands and back free hiking...or at least you can carry something else on your back like food and camping equipment.


----------



## supaspiffy (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies fellow CR Photogs! I love the diversity in suggestions because it gave me a lot of options that I didn't even know existed. The whole concept of clipping your camera was something I've never even imagined. I think I like this idea the best due to the versatility, minimalism, and for the fact that I can carry the heavy DSLR on my chest (if I strap it on the harness of my backpack). This would allow me to distribute the weight to the center, which is probably the most ergonomically-sound position for long strenous hikes. 

Looking at the other suggestions, I was concerned that the dangling straps idea, ala Think Tank harness-type systems, would allow too much swinging and bumping. I think I'd have to worry too much about the camera repeatedly hitting me or the environment. The low hanging holster concept, ala Spider Pro, looks pretty cool and I love the whole idea of turning your camera into some sort of pistol but having things hanging low and to the sides is just asking for bumping and scraping against shrubs and rocks too. It would widen my profile instead of streamlining it, which is a concern for getting through tight cracks and passageways. The chest plate route, ala Cotton Carrier, is probably the most secured but it also looks the most dorkiest. Sorry but too high key for my taste.

*TLDR: So as you can probably guess, I went with Design Peak’s Capture Clip Pro.*

But since I’m going to be doing weddings and events, I still wanted a solution for dual shooters. So I also bought this 10 dollar Chinese-cheapo harness system from eBay with two straps hanging from the sides. I don’t know how effective this thing is, but 10 dollars is almost nothing and is certainly worth the experiment. If it’s not, I can always buy a second Capture Clip in the future. The high price is mostly what’s keeping me from going this route at this time. Also the Capture Clip only works well if you already have a harness system or you’re wearing a backpack to clip it on. I really don’t want to be the photog geek that you see running around with a backpack in a wedding. LOL talk about a sight for sore eyes. If I have to go this route, maybe I’ll just get a Think Tank belt and two Capture Clips and dual shoot that way. 

*TLDR: For dual shooting, I went with a cheap eBay harness system. We’ll see if it actually works but if not there’s always the option of buying a second Capture Clip.*


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 4, 2015)

supaspiffy said:


> Thanks for all the replies fellow CR Photogs! I love the diversity in suggestions because it gave me a lot of options that I didn't even know existed. The whole concept of clipping your camera was something I've never even imagined. I think I like this idea the best due to the versatility, minimalism, and for the fact that I can carry the heavy DSLR on my chest (if I strap it on the harness of my backpack). This would allow me to distribute the weight to the center, which is probably the most ergonomically-sound position for long strenous hikes.
> 
> Looking at the other suggestions, I was concerned that the dangling straps idea, ala Think Tank harness-type systems, would allow too much swinging and bumping. I think I'd have to worry too much about the camera repeatedly hitting me or the environment. The low hanging holster concept, ala Spider Pro, looks pretty cool and I love the whole idea of turning your camera into some sort of pistol but having things hanging low and to the sides is just asking for bumping and scraping against shrubs and rocks too. It would widen my profile instead of streamlining it, which is a concern for getting through tight cracks and passageways. The chest plate route, ala Cotton Carrier, is probably the most secured but it also looks the most dorkiest. Sorry but too high key for my taste.
> 
> ...



Good luck with it. I too started with the cheaper route and discovered that you get what you pay for. Your experience may be different. Often you have to navigate through a number of different systems before you find one that suits your style of shooting. Btw, the spiderpro option does not always need to increase your profile. You simply turn the belt so the rig is either in front or in back. 

They do have a cheaper consumer model that is plastic and less expensive which you could consider trying someday.


----------



## raptor3x (Oct 6, 2015)

I recently started using the Capture Pro as well with my m43 gear and I find it works very well, the only caveat is that you should really look at getting the Pro Pad as well, especially if you'll be attaching the mount to a backpack strap. The pro pad gives the mounting a lever arm to press against your body so that the mounting plate doesn't sag when you attach a camera.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 6, 2015)

supaspiffy said:


> Hey guys, so I'm wondering if anybody can recommend a good strap or even a chest plate solution for hiking and running with a 5D Mark III or a 6D. I've done the standard Google search and a multitude of brands popped up but they may as well be all the same for me because I have no idea what's reputable or what to look for when buying straps. I'm also looking for a modular system if possible, in which I can easily add another strap attachment for when I'm dual gunning two DSLRs (handy in events).



Try the Peak Design CapturePRO Camera Clip with PROplate: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1086507-REG/peak_design_cp_2_capture_pro_camera_clip.html


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 8, 2015)

I had a lucky escape with a Capture Pro bracket and pro plate one of the knurled knobs stripped a thread when I was using it on my back-pack lucky for me the camera fell off into bracken on soft loamy soil which was enough to break the fall so only had soil to clean off and no dents or breakages. 
Obviously will not be buying another one.


----------

